# Confused on this Trim Tag...



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello all and hope I can figure this out. I bought this '67 LeMans convertible in April of '16. For the most part, I am a purist and really want the car to be what it was originally. Fast forward to now and I'm disassembling the car for a repaint but I'm getting confused with the information the trim tag provides.

Where the color code should be...there is just a "1" there. (?). When I first bought the car, I had a small rear lower 1/4 repair to do. I assumed the color to be Montego Cream so I picked up the base/clear in that shade. Way too light! I started pulling things apart to find original factory oversprays and it appears to be an original Mayfair Maize color. Special order paint perhaps? I would love to verify that though. All my past cars have been clear cut but this one...

Also...anyone good at decoding the lower section of that tag? 
"G B 205 253773 1"

Thank you greatly in advance!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Paint code 1 is special paint that is not a Pontiac paint.

The code number 205 253773 on your data tag is the paint code used (most likely DuPont paints).

G is console
B is 3 speed manual floor mounted.
1 is the body welding location in the plant.


----------



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you! I'm even more confused now...lol

When I tried decoding this previously, I noticed "Console" and "3 Spd manual" but I thought it had to be wrong. The car was a nice, non-molested original (before I swapped out the OHC6 for the 400) with 1 repaint in its life. The original purchaser/owner (Thelma) passed away in 2007 and the last owner prior to me kept it parked for the most part. The car is an automatic with no traces of a floor bump for manual.

As far as the paint, I removed much of the never-pulled-before stainless and it is a very buttery yellow color. I hope, for my sanity, it's Mayfair Maize as I've foolishly purchased the paint already but at this point would change to whatever the color truly was originally. 

Does anyone know any decoding or paint sites that will show the paint code "205 253773"?

Thank you!


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The 205 code sounds more like an interior code. One book I have shows 205 as black cloth and vinyl interior for the Tempest Series only. Your data plate states you have a Le Mans Conv. Other books I have don't even show an interior code of 205 for 1967.

Since your car is a convertible the code 1 could represent to top color. 1 is Ivory White.


----------



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

I have all the documentation for my '65 GTO from PHS. I just wonder if PHS will be able to fill in the dots with this car. What are the chances they would know the color? I would hate to spend money to find out I have the same information...

On a side note...I got digging through all the original paperwork with the Lemans and found the Protect-O-Plate. Pretty sweet.

224 SPEC 237677B610781
680316 SE T
LD207 284A (indian head logo)

Don't know how to read them though...lol


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I can decode some of the Protect-O-Plate:

224 is the interior color (Parchment)
SPEC is special paint. I doubt PHS will know the exact color.
Car's VIN #
680316 is the Engine Unit Number
SE is the 2 letter engine block code. I did not find a SE engine block code in my reference books. It did find a ZE engine code (230 cid sprint 6 cylinder with auto trans).
T is an option that I can't decode
LD207 is a transmission code
284A I do not know.


----------



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

That you Roger That. I pulled never-before-removed trim off this weekend and it definitely looks like Mayfair Maize (real rich buttery yellow).


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I also have a '67 Lemans Convertible that was built at the Baltimore Plant in the second week of April (04B). Based on what I have gathered the Baltimore plant used a different coding system for tracking components/options. No coding system records from the plant have ever surfaced, so the codes on the last line of the trim tag are unknown. The same applies for the last 3 digits on the first line. Yours is 246, mine is 134. The last line on my trim tag is: G 237397

I have the PHS docs:
G doesn't stand for Console because my car was not ordered with the console - code 472
B doesn't stand for Floor Mounted 3 Speed because my car was ordered with F.M. 3-sp - code 783; note the B is not on my tag

I have no idea about the 237396 on my tag or the 253773 on your tag, but I doubt they are paint codes. My Paint code is N - Burgundy.

I may not be able to tell you what the codes stand for, but at least I can tell you what they don't stand for....


----------

